
Personal Policy with CFEngine - unrznbl
https://cfengine.com/company/blog-detail/personal-policy/
======
Lex-2008
good beginning! Although it should be "точно", not "точна", your command of
Russian is admirable. Looking forward for follow-up blog posts!

